# Indian Carve on Hemlock Slab



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Put the saw tooth hanger on this one today and am calling it finished.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done - great job!

David


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Wow that's nice. Did you design this your self? Bet you could sell a million of those. Can I ask how long it took from start to finish?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That really looks the goods.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Nicely done - great job!
> 
> David


Thanks David


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Graham Prinn said:


> Wow that's nice. Did you design this your self? Bet you could sell a million of those. Can I ask how long it took from start to finish?


I think it was like 3 hours roughing and finish. I purchased a 1,020 model bundle from Etsy and this model was included. Of course I enhanced the detail with my handy dandy dremel tool and fine carving bits. This bundle was from Russia and anything with lettering was in Russian, a lot of the models were not so good, but there are a few really good ones.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I haven't tried hemlock. Looks great.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice finish job Karen. Looks like that new machine is working well for you.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> Really nice finish job Karen. Looks like that new machine is working well for you.


Yes, the MillRight MegaV is a pretty good machine. There were a lot of problems when I 1st got it, but the owner helped me get up an going.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cncest said:


> I haven't tried hemlock. Looks great.


Hemlock is a bit harder than pine, but not exactly a hard wood. It cuts pretty clean. Buy the time I plane it down to make it flat, it isn't very thick. I can Vcarve lettering and vectors but it's not thick enough to carve directly into it. I have been making some small carvings and gluing them onto the surface of the slab (which is what I did with the Indian).


----------



## kurkuma (Dec 4, 2020)

there is such a model of an Indian warrior
you can download it for free here click


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

kurkuma said:


> there is such a model of an Indian warrior
> you can download it for free here click
> View attachment 396526


Did you successfully carve this? If so, do you have a pic?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------

